
3D Cube using CSS transformations - FofR Online - buluzhai
http://www.fofronline.com/2009-04/3d-cube-using-css-transformations/
======
cubicle67
For those with Safari 4, try Inspect Element and mouse over the different
parts in the html. Notice how the correct face highlights correctly even when
rotated. Nice

------
messel
nifty, wish it was generic though (firefox)

------
chaosmachine
I was hoping it would rotate.

------
lsb
Broken in Safari 3.2.3.

